

A couple more formal systems - hashx
https://www.imperialviolet.org/2014/09/11/moveprovers.html/

======
tobinharris
This almost reminds me of Z which I studied at Uni in 1999. It was kind of
cool, and I enjoyed predicate logic.

Now I look at it and think, WTF!

Since I've never had to use this stuff for real, it would be fascinating to
know what people use it for day to day?

------
kenko
It's ridiculous that this isn't getting more discussion, especially
considering what is.

